# She is having pups



## samandshawn (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi all, I know that this is a bunny forum, buti'm so excited I've just had it confirmed by the vet that Jessika myJack Russell terrier is pregnant!Yippee


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 19, 2005)

Congradulations!!!

Keep us posted on how she's doing and when the pups'll be here!!!

Ellie

:groupparty::henandchicks:


----------



## samandshawn (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks she is due on the 20th of Aug, this her20 days pregnant




I know she still is small but I can see the difference in her, I willpost pics as she gets bigger its her 33rd day of pregnancy today, I allready have a waiting list for the pups!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 19, 2005)

Awww, she's adorable...if ever i wanted a small dog, the 'russel'd be what i'd go for!!!

Ellie


----------



## samandshawn (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks, jacks are the only small dog I like, this is the proud dad to be


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 19, 2005)

ADORABLE!!! u must be so exited.
I think my kittens pregnant too, we have a waiting list also Lol!!
Good luck with the pups and congratulations!!


----------



## samandshawn (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks ohh fluffy kittens lovely


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Jul 19, 2005)

How cute! Congrats! How old is she?


----------



## samandshawn (Jul 20, 2005)

Jess is 1 1/2 years old


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 20, 2005)

Awww congratulations!! Make sure to post pictures of the puppies!! 

~Amy


----------



## bluebird (Jul 20, 2005)

Great news ,we have a jack russell and a jack russell mix.bluebird


----------



## samandshawn (Jul 22, 2005)

Gosh just had her weighed she weighs 8.9 kg onher 35th day of pregnancy, before she was mated she weighed 7.5kg whata fatty LOL what will she be at theend???

lmao,when the time is nearer I will post a pick of her and see if you canguess how meny pups she is having


----------



##  (Jul 22, 2005)

Have you managedto rehome all the rabbitsyou had at home yet ?


----------



## samandshawn (Jul 22, 2005)

I only needed to rehome Molly, and yes she went to a great home on tuesday I can see her whenever I want


----------



##  (Jul 22, 2005)

Well at least now you havethe room for the dogsand pups you must beso proud.


----------



## samandshawn (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks but I think you may of got me muddledwith someone else Molly never lived at my house, I still have Zebedeeso its not really any different. And yep I am proud, I mustadmit I thought someone might of asked me if it was an accident herbeing pregnant, as I know that when people post that their bun is preg,this is usually asked LOL


----------



##  (Jul 22, 2005)

no I dont think I have you muddled at all 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=8838&amp;forum_id=1

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=8997&amp;forum_id=1

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9028&amp;forum_id=1

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9309&amp;forum_id=1

coincidentally odd


----------



## samandshawn (Jul 23, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Have you managed torehome all the rabbits youhad at home yet ?


Yep thats me Itwas just this that got me confused sorry LOL


----------



## Shuu (Jul 23, 2005)

I think Molly was her's, the bun just neverlived with samandshawn, she lived at her mother's.That's the impression I got.


----------



## samandshawn (Jul 23, 2005)

*Shuu wrote: *


> Ithink Molly was her's, the bun just never lived withsamandshawn, she lived at her mother's. That's theimpression I got.


Yep you are correct


----------



## samandshawn (Jul 24, 2005)

Just found this pic of her when she was a pup



Ahhhhwhat a cutie butter wouldn't melt LOL


----------



## samandshawn (Aug 5, 2005)

Here she is today 50 days pregnant, how many pups do you think she is having?


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 5, 2005)

I guess 4 or 5. When is she due?


----------



## samandshawn (Aug 5, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> I guess 4 or 5. When is she due?




Sheis due the 18th, but because of her size she may be early!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 5, 2005)

Ohh I looooove puppies!!!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 5, 2005)

Good luck with the pups samandshaun! Hope all goes well.

Vickie


----------



## samandshawn (Aug 5, 2005)

Good lol because I will post loads of pics here when they come


----------



## samandshawn (Aug 5, 2005)

*DaisyNBuster wrote: *


> Good luck with the pups samandshaun! Hope all goes well.
> 
> Vickie




Thanks so do I, I dont think I will be getting much sleep soon lol


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 5, 2005)

*samandshawn wrote: *


> Here she is today 50 days pregnant, how many pups do you think she is having?


I guess three! Shes a cutie! 

Keep me posted, I LOVE PUPPIES!

:monkey::monkey::monkey::monkey:


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 5, 2005)

SamandShawn - off this topic but I thought I was the only UKer crazy enough to still be up at this time :dancing:.

Vickie


----------



## samandshawn (Aug 5, 2005)

*DaisyNBuster wrote:*


> SamandShawn - off this topic but I thought I was the onlyUKer crazy enough to still be up at this time :dancing:.
> 
> Vickie




LoL nope I'm more of a night person than a morning one lol, pluss i think i have had to much fizzy drink


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah me too, I hate mornings. I was going tobed, but then thought I would stay up a bit longer because the baby issound asleep in her swing and I dont want to disturb her.

Vickie


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 5, 2005)

*Peeps in and looks at picture* I'm guessing about 5-6 puppies.

*Runs and ducks back out before SAS hits me* lol


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Aug 6, 2005)

So...how's the momma-to-be this morning???

Ellie


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 7, 2005)

Yes, any update on puppy? :?


----------



## samandshawn (Aug 7, 2005)

Jessika is fine getting bigger still not long now, they may come anytime after sat


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 7, 2005)

Glad to hear it. Can't wait.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 7, 2005)

I would say 4 or 5. No more than 6 puppies due to her size. A friend of mine's dog had 15 puppies and she only weighed 45 lbs.


----------



## samandshawn (Aug 9, 2005)

I have justed finished setting up her whelping box and I think she likes it lol


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 9, 2005)

Aww i'm glad she likes her whelpingbox.Can we havelots of puppy pictures once they areborn?:inlove:I love puppies!!!


----------



## Shuu (Aug 9, 2005)

That is one pregnant dog. :inlove:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow she is really showing now. She does look like she will have at least 4 or 5 babies.


----------



## samandshawn (Aug 14, 2005)

May not be long now today is day 60 and her temp is going down so we may have pups in the next 48 hours


----------



## onnie (Aug 14, 2005)

Good luck and hope everything goes ok'can't wait to see photo's i love puppies


----------



## samandshawn (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks i hope this is it and she is not teasing me, she is acting a bit different so hopefully tonight is the night


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh, she is huge! I bet she'll have 4 puppies, but maybe more. 

It's so exciting that her temp is going down...puppies should be here soon!

Jen


----------



## samandshawn (Aug 14, 2005)

She cant get comfy so I think we are in for a late night, Ooooh I'm so excited as well as nervous


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 14, 2005)

good luck, and have a safe and healthy delivery!

Keep us posted!

:wink:


----------



## samandshawn (Aug 14, 2005)

thanks all, i may be wrong but she is not herself she just wants to stay in her pen, and cant get comfy, my son isstill up and he is only six but he is so excites and will be my helper


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh, oh, oh!!! I'm so excited foryou! Is this her firstlitter?



Good luck! I'll be praying for a safe delivery.

Jen


----------



## samandshawn (Aug 14, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> Oh, oh, oh!!! I'm so excited for you! Isthis her firstlitter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL great pic, yes this is her first litter, she has been for awee 3 times in the last half hour, sorry if im babbling but I'm sonervous


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 14, 2005)

How's her tummy? Is it hard?You should be able to see when she's having contractions. Youare correct in that usually once the temperature drops, she should havethem within 48 hrs. Is she digging at the nest box oranything? They often do that and definitely can't seem to getcomfortable when they are getting ready. Since it's her firstlitter, she might be confused about what's going on.

Make sure your little one is prepared, she might cry as it will hurt.

Jen


----------



## samandshawn (Aug 14, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> How's her tummy? Is it hard? You shouldbe able to see when she's having contractions. You arecorrect in that usually once the temperature drops, she should havethem within 48 hrs. Is she digging at the nest box oranything? They often do that and definitely can't seem to getcomfortable when they are getting ready. Since it's her firstlitter, she might be confused about what's going on.
> 
> Make sure your little one is prepared, she might cry as it will hurt.
> 
> Jen


Yep you are right, I have whelped and raised litters before butthey have been other peoples dogs, it seems different when its yourbaby girl, well she is still a baby to me lol


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh, I would be a nervous wreck! We arethinking of breeding yorkies, but I think I would be to nuts about thewhole thing. LMBO

Jen


----------



## samandshawn (Aug 14, 2005)

Well all i would suggest is that you do what idid help out breeders it gives you the experience as well as helpingyou to know if you can afford it both mentally and money wise, You alsohave to think about the health testing and contracts that will go withyour pups, there is also the poss of loosing both bitch and pups, thisis a hard thing to decide to put her through, but as long as with anyanimal you are bettering the breed then you have a good starting block,good luck with whatever you choose


----------



## samandshawn (Aug 15, 2005)

*They are here, we have 8 cuties mum and pups are doing great and she is a super mum, here is a pic of them all settled*


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh, look at those cuties!! How adorable are they?

I've already helped a breeder with yorkies. I was with herthe whole way when Jake's mom was pregnant and when he wasborn. It was a crazy huge litter. Yorkies usuallyhave 2 maybe 3 and Dixie had 7!!

Jen


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 15, 2005)

Aww they are so sweet! You must be so proud! I just want to give them all a big snug, :hug:lol. Congratulations!arty:


----------



## onnie (Aug 15, 2005)

OOOh congratulations they are so cute'what a lovely photo


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 15, 2005)

Aw, how cute. Glad to hear mom and pups are all fine.

Congratulations!

Laura


----------



## irishmist (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow, aren't they the cutest things!

8 of them huh lol...busy household with 8 jack russells!

Is the mother hyper? My sister has a Jack russell and it needs ritalin lol

They are so beautiful!

Susan


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 15, 2005)

HOW CUTE ARE THEY?!?!?!?!?

I'm in LOVE!

arty::balloons:CONGRATULATIONS!:balloons:arty:

how many boys, how many girls? They are adorable!



:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper:


----------



## samandshawn (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks all I cant believe we have 11 dogs in thehouse all Jacks but one Boxer! there are 5 girls and 3 boys,i will post more pics soon


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 15, 2005)

Ok, I just have to say, I love the one with thespot by it's bum! Tell that Momma she did good! Andgive her some kisses from me.

Jen


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 16, 2005)

*samandshawn wrote:*


> Thanks all I cant believe we have 11 dogs in the house allJacks but one Boxer! there are 5 girls and 3 boys, i willpost more pics soon


omg 10 Jack's! lololol i can just imaginethem all jumping up and down like lil springs all atonce!! The babies are adorable!! Congrats to thenew mom and you


----------



## samandshawn (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep it will be interesting when they start being Jacks, I must be mad what with a 16 week old boxer pup too


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 16, 2005)

Naw I love boxers they are more playful than smaller dogs.


----------



## samandshawn (Aug 16, 2005)

She is llopy though LOL, little aunty Pearl


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh they're gorgeous! I'm so glad everything went well!


----------



## samandshawn (Oct 5, 2005)

Just an update on my pups they are 7 weeks now









and here is the one we are keeping


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 5, 2005)

AWWWWW!!!

They are too cute! I think you have picked the cutest one to keep tho.


----------



## samandshawn (Oct 5, 2005)

thanks she is a cutie, here she is with her daddy, sadly we no longer have her mummy she passed away


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 5, 2005)

Thats a nice family shot. What happened to the mother?


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 5, 2005)

You mean mummy as in the one who just gave birth to her? :shock:


----------



## samandshawn (Oct 5, 2005)

Yes she had a fit and had to be put to sleep,this happened yesterday and I am still cut up about it, she was my babygirl, we were not planning on keeping a pup but I just had to keepsomething of hers, fits are common in Jacks and it had nothing to dowith her pregnancy, just very bad timing


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 5, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your baby...What is a "fit"? Is it like a seizure?

Sharon ray:


----------



## samandshawn (Oct 5, 2005)

yes it is, not sure if it was epilepsy or not, I miss her so much


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh my dear god! That is so tragic! I am so sorryit had to happen Must be really upsetting! I bet you areglad you kept her baby now. Really sorry to hear. Atleast herlife bought on 8 more happy lifes

One life lost, 8 lifes gained.


----------



## samandshawn (Oct 5, 2005)

Well we were not going to keep one, but I justhad to after I lost her, I need her memory to last, she was a wonderfuldog and she will always hold a special place in my heart


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear about the MommyDog. That is just too sad for words. She did leavean amazing legacy behind. Those puppies are beautiful.





Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 6, 2005)

Aw I am sorry for your lost on the mum dog. Thepups sure are adoreable adn I love the pup you picked too. What is hername and what is her dad's name too.


----------



## samandshawn (Oct 6, 2005)

She is called Candy, and daddy is Barney


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 6, 2005)

Candy what a cute name for her. It suits her very well. Cute name for her dad.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm so sorry about the mummy.You will always have part of her in the puppies.


----------



## samandshawn (Nov 2, 2005)

My puppys are 13 weeks now, and up to all sortslol, two little girls have gone to great homes in my hubbys family anda lady i used to work with is coming over today to look at a littleboy, its so sad to see them go but so far I have been lucky that theyhave gone to homes where I can see them again. you would not belive theamount of people I have turned away.

well here are the last pics of the litter all together


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh my goodness! How adorable!

It would be very hard to part with them, but like you said, you knowthey are going to good homes and you can see them. That'sgreat.

Laura


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 2, 2005)

What a sad but wonderful story. I'm just tuning in now. 



O/T....Can I see your boxer pup?  I have a 1 year old boxer boy myself.


----------



## samandshawn (Nov 2, 2005)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> What a sad but wonderful story. I'm just tuning in now.
> 
> 
> 
> O/T....Can I see your boxer pup?  I have a 1 year old boxer boy myself.


Yep she is 6 months and she has taken over role of mummy


----------

